# i miss tmac



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

now i cant wear my tmac jersey i got at beginning of the year.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

Draw a big X on his number and wear it when Houston comes to Orlando. That, or trade it in for Grant Hills. :uhoh:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

:sigh: 

In my closet, I still have a T-Mac #1 Magic jersey, a Penny #1 Magic jersey, a Shaq #32 Magic jersey, a #10 Darrell Armstrong Magic jersey, and a #54 Horace Grant Magic jersey. None of any current Magic players.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

yah i think im a curse. i own 3 jerseys:
1. penny when he was with the magic by champion
2. grant hill with the pistons (red and blue) by champion
these two are 6-7 years old
3. the tmac white nike jersey from last year

all 3 are no longer with their original teams!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unbiased</b>!
> yah i think im a curse. i own 3 jerseys:
> 1. penny when he was with the magic by champion
> 2. grant hill with the pistons (red and blue) by champion
> ...


Do you think you could buy a Devean George or Brian Cook jersey?


----------



## jellywuoo (Aug 8, 2004)

I also miss penny!I am one immersed in mirages.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

^^ no but i'll take rush's and medvedenkos (solely because his name is cool).


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

You have Francis is not enough ?


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

i miss t-mac too...now orlando is jus goin to be another nba team..unlike when we had t-mac...we had all the excitiments .....all the OHHH!! and AHHHS!!! from all the citys...when t-mac made a great play...yea i'll miss that ...but heck now we have a shoot at makin the second round ..or finally winning at least 45 games


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Welcome to the wonderful world of wasting your money on a materialistic way of praising a person who will only represent you for a limited amount of time. Enjoy. :laugh:


----------



## Wondah_Woman (Oct 18, 2003)

I had 3 authentics...

the tmac joint from 2002-03 home

the retro nights joint tmac

and I had a brand new tmac away 2003-04 but the week of the trade I was able to return it for store credit!! :grinning: 


all of 'em I got to wear to games..so I guess I won't be wearing them anymore cause I don't wear jerseys otherwise.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Don't know why, but does anyone remeber Brooks Thompson?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Don't know why, but does anyone remeber Brooks Thompson?


Yep, lefty with the bad haircut.

Real question is, does anyone remember Geert Hammink?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I came to the realization last night, instead of seeing Tmac play 35-40 times on TV next season I'll probably only get to see him play 5 or 6 times. That is a disappointing thought.


----------



## Wondah_Woman (Oct 18, 2003)

yeah that sucks. tmac became a luxury for me. I loved the magic way before I loved tmac...but being able to watch him and watch my favorite team was priceless.


but i'd rather see more wins.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I came to the realization last night, instead of seeing Tmac play 35-40 times on TV next season I'll probably only get to see him play 5 or 6 times. That is a disappointing thought.


Houston's probably on national TV a bunch, so it'll be more than that.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep, lefty with the bad haircut.
> ...


Yes. What a guy another Louisiana State alum. He sucked BAD but I liked him


----------



## snowmt (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Houston's probably on national TV a bunch, so it'll be more than that.


24 times on ESPN/TNT/ABC 
+
9 time on NBA TV


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Good. Now lets agree that T-Mac looked cooler in a magics uniform


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>quick</b>!
> Good. Now lets agree that T-Mac looked cooler in a magics uniform


I'd prefer to have him in an Orlando uniform, but I think he looks pretty good in the Houston red uni.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

lets get over it..we gave up a top 4 player to actually build a team..

i am still kinda iffy on it...i think we'd get out of the 1st round if we had tmac this season:

Battie/DQ/Kasun
Dwight/Garrity/Bradley
Hedo/Hill/Stevenson/Bogans/Augmon
Tmac/Stevenson/Bogans/Hedo
Nelson/

oh wait...what the freak..we'd have a bad pg...we could probably trade juwan howard and lue and reece gaines for a pg and a pick...

hehe

tmac was capable of incredible things....i think francis will make up for 70% of what tmac was able to do...sure he probablyw ont have huge games but its just as fun seeing a 6'4 sg dunk w/ a 35+ inch vertical over big guys..hahaha


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>snowmt</b>!
> 
> 
> 24 times on ESPN/TNT/ABC
> ...


Thats good, I like the 24 times. NBA TV doesn't matter to me because I can't get it.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I came to the realization last night, instead of seeing Tmac play 35-40 times on TV next season I'll probably only get to see him play 5 or 6 times. That is a disappointing thought.


if you have cable you can see him about 25 times with the national tv games.


----------

